# Speaker rebuilding.



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I was thinking I would post my experience with having my tweets redone and maybe we could use this thread to list people or places that others have had good or bad experiences with. I am sending my tweets to a place called MillerSound who is highley regarded in the field. He is known for rebuilding or repairing B+W speakers which if they are old,like mine, you cannot get parts for. I expect to get my tweets back by the end of next week and I will come back and let you know how things worked out. He is charging $65 per tweet plus shipping so that is very fair. Replacements that are close to what I have from B+W are $250 each. Here is the link to his site and hopefully more of you guy's will chime in with your experience and info on places that you have used. 

http://www.millersound.net/


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I sent my tweeters to Bill on the 16th and they are done and I will have them tommorrow. Turn around time was less than a week so that is great. Bill Legall called me yesterday to tell me they shipped and that he was including 2 gold plated high quality resistors of different value to put in line if I find that I need them. So far I am very pleased and I will post with more info when I get them back and installed.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Installed my new tweets today and they look and sound great. I am very pleased with the result. I will post some before and after pics later.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

For some reason I can't get the pic's to upload. Funny I never had problems before. :huh:??????


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Found the problem....Here are the pics of the old and then the new tweets. I can't tell the difference in sound between the new and the original. Bill did a fantastic job.:T

The originals.








Old and new.
















Installed.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

That's great to hear that you got them fixed and are happy with the result. It would be a pity to have some fine older speakers not in use because of tweeter issues.

Where are Miller Sound physically? The contact tab only gives an email addy. I'll add them to my database and can hopefully steer others towards them when the need arises.

I have used Speaker Hospital and Speakerbits in Sydney and Melbourne Australia respectively with excellent results. I also know of several people who have use Orange County Speakers in California and are happy with the results.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

A9X said:


> That's great to hear that you got them fixed and are happy with the result. It would be a pity to have some fine older speakers not in use because of tweeter issues.
> 
> Where are Miller Sound physically? The contact tab only gives an email addy. I'll add them to my database and can hopefully steer others towards them when the need arises.
> 
> I have used Speaker Hospital and Speakerbits in Sydney and Melbourne Australia respectively with excellent results. I also know of several people who have use Orange County Speakers in California and are happy with the results.


Bill is located in Pennsylvania and you can give him a call anytime.Bill Legall at Millersound, (215) 412-7700. He is alway's willing to talk. Here is a nice write up on Bill....http://www.6moons.com/industryfeatures/forbidden/forbidden_9.html


----------

